# Word of the Day - Heretofore



## Jace (Jan 10, 2022)

Word of the Day- Heretofore...adv.

Def. : Up to the present time

This technology has created Heretofore unimaginable possibilities.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 10, 2022)

Jane Doe in court proceedings shall be henceforth/heretofore be known as Jane Roe.


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm heretofore and then I'm going home.  Usually we're here to five but I'm closing up early.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2022)

When gardening; a person sometimes digs up mystery items,
that might be part of _heretofore_ unknown local history;
*Or, c*ould be stolen objects from long ago _heretofore criminals, 

who had planned to hide the items in that manner, and to henceforth go back to retrieve them, after they'd escape from prison or something, but they didn't ever return to that location,
or they did, but they couldn't find the item at that time!  _


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 10, 2022)

Henceforth I shall be heretofore with regard to my hereafter behaviour


----------



## Jace (Jan 10, 2022)

T Y  All, G-R-E-A-T posts!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 10, 2022)

Jace said:


> Heretofore


A word I actually use!  Or is it Hereford...
​


----------



## RubyK (Jan 10, 2022)

_Heretofore_ I have enjoyed the Word of the Day forum and will continue to participate each day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2022)

Heretofore I have been fully vaccinated and glad, too.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 10, 2022)

Heretofore, I have been looking for a good forum site....hoping I've found it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2022)

Heretofore, I will not accept anymore money donations. You may make out all checks to my wife though.


----------



## Jace (Jan 11, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Heretofore, I have been looking for a good forum site....hoping I've found it.


Hi! Worked with a lady named Lavinia...always liked it.
Join in when you want to!
J


----------



## oldpop (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Della (Jan 13, 2022)

Heretofore, the only Lavinia I knew was the one in "Downton Abby" who was engaged to Matthew.  She was a lovely person, much nicer than Mary in my humble opinion.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Jan 13, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


VERY GOOD one , Paco!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

What _exactly_ did he say, @Paco Dennis ?  

And had he said it, _heretofore_? 
And will he have said it, hither-to-fore?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

@Jace  and others.....

I hadn't _heretofore, _comprehended nor fully appreciated,
how useful this word, and some others truly are;
nor had I realized how much entertainment and illumination could truly happen, when more members would participate in this section of SF, than had, _heretofore. _


----------



## Jace (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @Jace  and others.....
> 
> I hadn't _heretofore, _comprehended nor fully appreciated,
> how useful this word, and some others truly are;
> nor had I realized how much entertainment and illumination could truly happen, when more members would participate in this section of SF, than had, _heretofore. _


T Y, K..for your total participation...great posts!!


----------

